
Twitter Suspends iOS6maps - joshfraser
https://twitter.com/iOS6maps
======
joshfraser
I wonder how much this decision was affected by the Twitter / Apple
partnership.

------
PythonDeveloper
I wonder when people will stop using services that arbitrarily censor users
and kill accounts without any recourse or due process.

~~~
spullara
I saw the account yesterday and noticed they didn't identify it as a parody
account. It is in the TOS.

